# Asymmetrical faces?



## Ambivert

Anyone have a really pronounced asymmetry to their face? I do. My left eye is slightly higher than my right eye, my left ear is really angled compared to my straight right ear, my eyebrows are even angled differently. My nose on the left is smooth while on the right is kind of ridged.

it's like someone did a crap job of gluing both sides of my head together, and everything is not in sync.


----------



## tigrotti

I know exactly what you mean. I have had compliments on certain portions of my face like cheekbones/smile, and general beauty compliments... but the right side of my face is completely different than the left side of my face, and I have proven this by cutting a photograph in half and flipping them next to each other. If I had a perfectly symmetrical face like in the photographs, I would look really weird.


----------



## Crystalline

I have asymmetry (one side of my face is narrower than the other), so I try to avoid looking straight on at the camera (its not obvious when seen from other views). It's obvious from straight ahead though. The good thing is that it's not that ugly, even if it seems bizarre to me. The bad is that it makes my issues with my appearance worse.

The good thing with pronounced asymmetry is that it can be surgically fixed. Here are a few examples: http://eng.idhospital.com/sub03/index.asp?cat_id=c There are also bite-related asymmetry issues.


----------



## PaintItBlack1

If you tilt your head back slightly and look into your bathroom mirror you'll see how uneven your face really is, mine is all over the shop! but straight on you wouldn't notice. It's almost like looking directly down the lengths of your fingers, you'll see how crooked they are.


----------



## spaceygirl

yes mine is quite obvious my nose is crooked which throws off my whole face, also my eyebrows are out of balance. Plus I have facial moles on one side which only adds to the aymmestry. My goal this year is to have a rhinoplasty (not only for cosmetic reasons but I can barely breathe out of the left side of my nose, probably deviated septum). 

Yay for us asymmetricals! lol


----------



## rainbowOne

My face isn't, but my jaw line looks different from each side. As in, if you took a profile shot of me looking left, and one of me looking right, they'd both look very different.


----------



## sansd

My chin is asymmetrical, I think as a result of injury when I was younger. That's something you would probably only notice if looking straight on, but my hairline is also obviously asymmetrical and I think that's the main reason my face looks different in profile from each side. The left side, with the lower hairline, is probably the better side. I haven't noticed anything else specific.


----------



## Mariee

I also have an asymmetrical face, almost everyone does. Almost no one is completely symmetrical throughout their body.

In the face especially, it actually really bothers me. I have considered getting parts of it fixed, but according to most people no one else really notices or sees the aspects I see (or at least to the degree I do). I, often, feel like some kind of Frankenstein creation, that someone put together my body but used all different parts. I'm sure that's not how it looks, but in my mind it's how it feels it looks. 

Does your asymmetry really bother you and cause you grief?


----------



## Freiheit

My face looks quite asymmetrical in photos and on video. Not so much in the mirror. One half is higher and the other half is lower. My nose also appears a little crooked when I see my face at a certain angle in the mirror.


----------



## Crystalline

It bothers me to the point I will see an orthodontist about it soon, it might be a bite related issue because one side of my jaw is crowded (teeth are pushed inward). Asymmetry when it comes to the bite or teeth has caused a lot of complications. If they recommend surgery I'd probably go for it.


----------



## heroin

My lower jaw is slightly out of alignment and my nose is slightly crooked.


----------



## AlisonWonderland

One of my eyebrows has a different natural shape, it doesn't sound much but it's very obvious to me.


----------



## Mariee

Crystalline said:


> It bothers me to the point I will see an orthodontist about it soon, it might be a bite related issue because one side of my jaw is crowded (teeth are pushed inward). Asymmetry when it comes to the bite or teeth has caused a lot of complications. If they recommend surgery I'd probably go for it.


I have had a lot of bite related issues in the past, and have spent many years with orthos. I'm not sure if my facial asymmetry is caused by a bite related issue considering my teeth fit together nicely. Even though this doesn't change the skeletal nature of my bite, I'm not sure how much I should be concerned with it. Sometimes I feel that I would sign up for surgery right on the spot, but other times I don't feel it is a big deal. Depends on my mood, I guess :sus

I know a lot of those surgeries are really rough and come with some facial risks, but if it helps one's self esteem it may be worth it. It seems that if your teeth are pushed inward due to crowding they'd be more likely to remove one tooth and put braces on to straighten them. Maybe I'm misunderstanding the situation though.

However, if your avatar is a picture of you, I understand that while you may be putting forward your best angle/light/whatever I see absolutely nothing wrong with your jaw bones on either side. You're very beautiful and I see no reason you should need any kind of surgery.


----------



## Kustamogen

I haz it!


----------



## DaedalEVE

Well, my left eye is ever so slightly higher than my right... and the same thing with my ears. The left is slightly higher than the right. I noticed years ago when I wore glasses, but no one else can tell at all. Most people are asymmetrical in some way.


----------



## AlisonWonderland

Kustamogen said:


> I haz it!


ahhh!
ps: those lips are gorgeous.


----------



## Ambivert

It just kind of made me curious because there was a study done how women are subconsciously attracted to men with symmetrical faces or something like that. 

The one thing that does absolutely bother me is my ears. I like my jawline, eyes, and nose and mouth even if asymmetrical. I looked up a surgeon in my city who does otoplasty (cosmetic ear surgery) for a $1000 consulting and anasthesia fee. I think I would do it, anasthesia would be localized on my left ear and I'd only have to stay out of work for a week to recover. The ear isn't hard to sculpt compared to other parts of the body.

My ears make me look like link from the legend of zelda. Think barack obama or michael phelps (swimmer guy with wierd ears). My family tells me I look fine and I'm a handsome guy (yeah don't all families say that?). The asymmetry of my ears bothers me, its like when I look in the mirror it disturbs the continuity of my life. It's not consistent or assembled correctly. That bothers me.


----------



## MonstersOverBangkok

I never used to but the last time i got into a fight my nose was broken pretty badly, so its kind of pushed over to the left and has a bump in it now. And don't get your teeth done, I had a brace and I really miss my crooked teeth they were unusual.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Well I think everyone's face is Asymmetrical, but yes. I once commented on a picture of mine elsewhere that my nose points left, my lips are in the middle and my teeth go to the right. It's like my face is in a latex mask and I turned my head. I may have my left and right mixed up.


----------



## DaedalEVE

counterfeit self said:


> It just kind of made me curious because there was a study done how women are subconsciously attracted to men with symmetrical faces or something like that.
> 
> The one thing that does absolutely bother me is my ears. I like my jawline, eyes, and nose and mouth even if asymmetrical. I looked up a surgeon in my city who does otoplasty (cosmetic ear surgery) for a $1000 consulting and anasthesia fee. I think I would do it, anasthesia would be localized on my left ear and I'd only have to stay out of work for a week to recover. The ear isn't hard to sculpt compared to other parts of the body.
> 
> My ears make me look like link from the legend of zelda. Think barack obama or michael phelps (swimmer guy with wierd ears). My family tells me I look fine and I'm a handsome guy (yeah don't all families say that?). The asymmetry of my ears bothers me, its like when I look in the mirror it disturbs the continuity of my life. It's not consistent or assembled correctly. That bothers me.


I know the study you're talking about. I'll be honest though, if you are saying your ears are like Obamas or Phelps, speaking as a girl... I never noticed anything wrong with either of them. 
Now Steven Colbert... I noticed his right away, but I honestly didn't think anything of it. So honestly I bet you really don't have anything to worry about *says the girl who thinks she's fat and not pretty enough, when everyone else says she's "hot"*. Do what you need to do though... I can relate. I have some decalcification on my teeth from when I had braces that drives me nuts. It's a purely cosmetic thing, but I'm thinking of getting crowns on a number of teeth very soon because of it... simply because it will make me feel better about myself and be more confident. 
I've even heard of some woman who had lipo on her little toes! It sounds absolutely crazy to me... as if ANYONE in the world would EVER care about something as insignificant as that... but whatever lady... it's your feet.

Actually, this all reminded me of something:




This video always makes me cry.






I know those vids focused on women, but guys are having just as much pressure put on them these days as well.


----------



## kerosene

Most people do, did you know that's why we think mirror-pictures of ourselves look so much better? When someone takes a real picture of you it will look weird to you because it's no the symmetry you see reflected.


----------



## DaedalEVE

kerosene said:


> Most people do, did you know that's why we think mirror-pictures of ourselves look so much better? When someone takes a real picture of you it will look weird to you because it's no the symmetry you see reflected.


Really? Because I always thought mirror images of a face looked very awkward. Anything that is "too perfect" seems weird to me. There needs to be some sort of asymmetry to give things proper character. 
Meh, that's how my inner art nerd feels anyway.


----------



## Mariee

DaedalEVE said:


> I know those vids focused on women, but guys are having just as much pressure put on them these days as well.


I love this video in particular. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## DaedalEVE

Mariee said:


> I love this video in particular. Thank you for sharing.


Are Very Welcome ^_^


----------



## jonny neurotic

> I love this video in particular. Thank you for sharing


Me too. As a guy I have to say that all that stuff aimed at women should be completely disregarded. I suppose the same should be said for stuff aimed at guys but I'm not really aware of its exsitence (maybe cause I totally disregard it  ). Nothing wrong with workin out a bit to make you feel more comfortable with yourself but the marketing of the beauty industry, I think, is dangerous.


----------



## DaedalEVE

jonny neurotic said:


> Me too. As a guy I have to say that all that stuff aimed at women should be completely disregarded. I suppose the same should be said for stuff aimed at guys but I'm not really aware of its exsitence (maybe cause I totally disregard it  ). Nothing wrong with workin out a bit to make you feel more comfortable with yourself but the marketing of the beauty industry, I think, is dangerous.


When I was younger none of it bothered me at all, then one day it all just hit me like a brick wall... so even if you think it doesn't bother you it can still do damage. It infiltrates your subconscious. 
For guys the message isn't quite as direct as it is for women. I see it aimed at guys all the time though, in the way of commercials, TV shows, movies, things that women say... 
You guys are being told that you have to be this hairless metrosexual bodybuilder alpha type that has to be absolutely everything and then some...
The way I see is we women might be getting targeted more directly but it seems like it's mostly aimed at our bodies. You guys have to worry about bodies, personality, career, everything. 
I know a few very intelligent, super awesome guys who have a lot of issues because of this stuff. You're right that most guys just don't care, or never even think about it. More and more are starting too however. In fact you sorta HAVE to if you want to get anywhere with us these days.


----------



## aBucketandaMop

i thought everyone's face is asymmetrical...if we had symmetrical faces it would look really wierd lol


----------



## Cyrus

I have one tab bigger than the other.


----------



## jonny neurotic

> You guys are being told that you have to be this hairless metrosexual bodybuilder alpha type that has to be absolutely everything and then some...


Yeah I see that stuff but I just think it's gay. No offence to gay people.

My idea of a male role model is more like Brian Blessed









:teeth



> i thought everyone's face is asymmetrical..


Yeah I think so. How about as a general rule people with social anxiety don't spend too much time in front of the mirror. 

Your state of mind can drastically alter the way you perceive yourself. Don't mull over it.


----------

